# Summons



## Girch (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey guys. I baught a 2018 model 3 long range. It has basic auto pilot. I don’t think I have summons. I thought all Tesla had it? Should I have or can I get?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

You can get summon by paying 10K for the FSD option.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Summon (not summons) requires FSD. Check the Tesla app in your phone under upgrades to see what is available to you.


----------



## Girch (Jul 15, 2021)

FRC said:


> You can get summon by paying 10K for the FSD option.


Lol, I'll pass


----------



## Girch (Jul 15, 2021)

TrevP said:


> Summon (not summons) requires FSD. Check the Tesla app in your phone under upgrades to see what is available to you.


Oh here go another site everyone corrects peoples spellings. Thanks pops.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Girch said:


> Lol, I'll pass


Good call!!


----------



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

Girch said:


> Oh here go another site everyone corrects peoples spellings. Thanks pops.


Girch, First of all "Everyone" is not correcting your spelling, Trev did. For your information "Pops" as you called him is the founder of this forum & you're calling him "Pops" seems disrespectful.

Second if you (or anyone else calls a term by the wrong name (e.g. Summons) it is proper to correct it, not just for you who is a new Tesla owner, but for all the other new Tesla owners that may read this post to find out the same information that you were requesting.

I hope you enjoy your new Tesla as much as the rest of us here...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Summons is a demand to appear in court. Summon is a function available to Teslas with FSD. Pops out.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> Summons is a demand to appear in court. Summon is a function available to Teslas with FSD. Pops out.


I don't know, if the courtroom has big enough doors, you might be able to Summon your Tesla for a Summons.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Girch said:


> Hey guys. I baught a 2018 model 3 long range.


I like your New England accent.  :thumbsup:


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Pops out.


If the shoe fits.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I do not have FSD but I do have EAP or whatever the thing is - my car has a Summon option but it's the dumb forward/backward type


----------



## Girch (Jul 15, 2021)

JasonF said:


> I don't know, if the courtroom has big enough doors, you might be able to Summon your Tesla for a Summons.


Cool, nice to see I'm the joke …hahahah.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Girch said:


> Cool, nice to see I'm the joke …hahahah.


I'm not a moderator here, and perhaps I should just let this go. I'm sure a moderator will take action as they might feel is warranted.

As the OP of this thread you asked a legitimate question, and I responded with a legitimate answer which included a subtle reminder that it's summon, not summons. Our well-respected founder then added additional helpful information with a slightly less subtle reminder about the term summon/summons. No one pointed fingers at you or called names or denigrated you personally. This type of behavior is generally frowned upon here. We consider ourselves the friendliest and most helpful forum around. I think our founder and moderators take a great deal of pride in this.

Calling anyone names is never going to be well received in this forum, and unfortunately our founder was chosen as the target of name-calling.
Several of us responded in a tongue-in-cheek manner to defend Trev. There's really no need to go any further with this. Let's just go back to being the friendly and helpful forum we've always been.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

msjulie said:


> I do not have FSD but I do have EAP or whatever the thing is - my car has a Summon option but it's the dumb forward/backward type


If you have EAP, you should have both basic Summon and Smart Summon. When you press Summon, there should be an icon on top of your car that you can press to initiate Smart Summon.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

@Long Ranger Ok I'll give it a try; in the app it has forward/backward buttons so I figure that's the most it would do


----------

